# Rescue Me



## rescuecpt (Jul 22, 2004)

Did anyone see Rescue Me last night?  I thought it was pretty awesome - much grittier than 3rd Watch...

Firehouse.com did an article about it:



> *New York's Bravest Front and Center in Leary's New 'Rescue Me' on FX
> Show Premieres Wednesday
> 
> From The New York Times on the Web © The New York
> ...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 22, 2004)

I was so ready to watch that show last night.  I even set the alarm on my cell phone to go off at 10 just so I could watch it.  What was my opinion?  My opinion is that my cable service sucks because 'FX' is not part of my channel line up anymore.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:   It was at one time but for some reason it no longer is.

Anyone happen to tape it?  :huh: 

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 22 2004, 11:23 AM
> * Anyone happen to tape it? :huh: *


No, sorry     They will probably re-air it this week though - if you can find a place with FX.

I don't have HBO, so I go to the FD when I want to watch something on HBO.   B)


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 22, 2004)

Spoke to Comcast via email today and they do not offer 'FX' on either their Basic or Digital Cable Lineup.   :angry:   So, no watching it anytime soon for me unless someone wants to tape it a rerun and mail it to me.  [cough cough]

Chimp


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 22, 2004)

I missed it too. Last night was drill night, plus I had the ambulance and had a call about 9:30.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 22, 2004)

Me, too.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to console myself by watching the pilot episode of Third Watch.


----------



## Ray1129 (Jul 23, 2004)

It was very good.  I did manage to se eit, and I know someone who taped it....if that happens to help any bit at all.  If you would like, I can try to send you a copy of it....dunno' how to pull tha tone off, but I'll figure it out if you want.

As for my opinion, it was very good.  Was a little disheartened by the whole "That's the closest I'll come to working with a broad" comment, , but then again lots of guys think that way.  It was very realistic....the torture of the probie, the heatache of different calls, the descriptions of said heartaches, the jokes and comments made, the content of the conversations....  It was very good and I recommend watching it if you can!

Ray


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ray1129_@Jul 22 2004, 11:29 PM
> * Was a little disheartened by the whole "That's the closest I'll come to working with a broad" comment, , but then again lots of guys think that way. *


 Eh, it happens all the time - I'm used to it.  Even in my own fire department, when I took firefighter I (after becoming an EMT and a rescue lieutenant) the guys told me: "don't worry, you can take up to two full years to finish the class - go to some sessions two or three times, and we'll work with you before your hands on".

I went to each class once, did my hands on with a broken back (ok, not the smartest idea) and after only having worn a Scott pack twice, passed with flying colors, passed my written, and had my certificate in hand before the male probies had even passed their hands-on!

But, I'm still a broad, and like the fat kid in dodgeball, I still get picked last to play on the big red firetrucks.  At least I get to laugh when I'm rehabbing the firefighters and I don't let them go back in right away!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jul 23 2004, 07:11 AM
> * But, I'm still a broad, and like the fat kid in dodgeball, I still get picked last to play on the big red firetrucks.  At least I get to laugh when I'm rehabbing the firefighters and I don't let them go back in right away! *


 Hey, I WAS that fat kid!   

I'm glad we don't have that attitude on our department. We've currently got 4 female full members and 2 probies. One of the full members is well on her way to becoming an Engineer (may be our first female one...not sure) and was our Firefighter of the Year last year. One of the others goes out on nearly every wildland striketeam we send, and one of the probies just got back from her first striketeam at one of the fires we had last week.

I've never heard a single bad word said about any of them because of the fact they're women...there may be grumbling about them as individuals by some, but not because of their gender per se.


----------



## Ray1129 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jul 23 2004, 07:11 AM
> * I'm glad we don't have that attitude on our department....there may be grumbling about them as individuals by some, but not because of their gender per se.*



I wish it were like that around here.  Not to say that we're all downed because of our sex.  Some of us busted our asses to prove our worth, but that's only good for the department we're in.  The other companies around have other ideas about women firefighters and where they should go.  

"Women do no good on the fire truck.  They should stay where they belong....in the kitchen."

Well I'll remember that when I'm putting out your house.  *sighs*  Sad to say, but true....

 <_< Ray


----------



## MMiz (Jul 23, 2004)

Literally everyone in the station was talking about that show this morning.

I missed it.


----------



## Firechic (Jul 24, 2004)

I thought it was pretty entertaining. As far as certain guys not wanting women to be a FF - that's their problem - not mine. I'm lucky I haven't really experienced much of that attitude at my department. I did, however, experience that when I was a police officer. One officer told me what he thought of women on the force and I told him what I truthfully thought of him and we got along great after that. Go figure! 



> *"Women do no good on the fire truck. They should stay where they belong....in the kitchen."*



I guess they haven't tasted my attempts at cooking.....they'd scream for me to get back on the engine!!!!
 
You put that in quotes, so it must be a quote "do no good"  what are they cavemen? They must have "do no good" in English class either!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, I FINALLY got to see the premiere episode on a re-run tonight, and I have to say, I loved it. Nothing in there I haven't seen or heard about happening in the real world, except maybe the BC ducking into the bar to watch the game during the fire...thought that was a little over the top.


----------



## Ray1129 (Jul 28, 2004)

> *You put that in quotes, so it must be a quote "do no good" what are they cavemen? They must have "do no good" in English class either!*



Yeah, that's exactly how they put it.  :lol:


----------



## medicfire909 (Aug 4, 2004)

I've seen the show the past two weeks and they have been very on base on many topics. Its not been the soap opera feel of Third Watch and the one before that forgot the title with Noah Wiley. 

Dennis Leary was the perfect choice to play the role in Rescue Me. He started a fund for fire fighters when his cousin a firefighter passed away a few years ago in a fire. He's not just some actor picked to pretend he likes the role its more personal for him and he portrays it that way which is why the show is different.

Of course the part when he asked the probie to taste the urine to find out if it was human urine and then stood there staright faced going today would be good. Made me laugh so hard I felt off the couch. 

Julie


----------



## cbdemt (Aug 19, 2004)

I finally got a chance to see it just the other day.  I've gotta say, it wasnt what I was expecting... but then again I'm not really sure WHAT I was expecting.  It was good, deffinatly something I'd watch on a regular basis... IF I HAD BETTER CABLE  <_<


----------

